# Bottomless Portafilter advice



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, Having just got round to trying my Bottomless Portafilter on my Rancilio Silvia V3 (Thought I'd get use to the silvia with the standard Portafilter first in case any mishaps) I have noticed after using the bottomless one a couple of times With the standard double basket that came with the Silvia it seems to leak unless I turn it further than I would have using the original Portafilter. I suppose if the Handles are made with even a slight difference it would require that extra tweak to make the seal but having got use to the original one turning the handle further concerned me a little as I didn't want to force anything I shouldn't.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> Hi, Having just got round to trying my Bottomless Portafilter on my Rancilio Silvia V3 (Thought I'd get use to the silvia with the standard Portafilter first in case any mishaps) I have noticed after using the bottomless one a couple of times With the standard double basket that came with the Silvia it seems to leak unless I turn it further than I would have using the original Portafilter. I suppose if the Handles are made with even a slight difference it would require that extra tweak to make the seal but having got use to the original one turning the handle further concerned me a little as I didn't want to force anything I shouldn't.


Get a bigger group gasket.

Means the standard pf will become tighter though.

Or, use a basket with a smaller profile.

But realistically, different group gasket.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That happened with mine on the simonelli it's a pain in the arse when steaming milk.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> That happened with mine on the simonelli it's a pain in the arse when steaming milk.


My main gripe about the Oscar is how close the PF handle and steam wand are.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check the thickness of the ears which lock the portafilter in, A slight difference in ear thickness will change the position of the handle, Ie more or less than 6 oclock.

If you use a thicker group seal the standard P/F will lock in differently!!!


----------



## Ran1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rancilio only supply one size group seal which is slightly softer than the one used on commercial machines.

To stop the handle going round too far, a spacer can be fitted underneath the group seal. The only down sides are you'd have to ruin the existing group seal to fit it and as Kyle548 says, your standard handle will become tighter.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have never had this problem. Did you buy a Rancilio BPF or an equivalent. Mine was a Rancilio and worked perfectly with the rancilio baskets although I would recommend VST baskets. How old is your Rancilio maybe it needs a new group seal and it was just coincidence that it started leaking now. The only time I have noticed leaking is when I have either overdosed the basket too much or the grind has been to fine and choked the machine.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I personally think that if the problem was with the seal you would experience it with either portafilter. The fact that the two PF behave differently, points to differences in manufacture. Regardless of how further you turn it, does it actually feel that you have to put more force? If the answer is "No", then I wouldn't worry about how far you have to turn. In fact I wouldn't worry regardless as there is nothing to "damage" other than the seal which you would want to change yearly (or so) anyway.


----------

